# Vista x64 Ultimate SP1 and issue's



## AsRock (May 23, 2008)

Well first problem is a Access is denied 0x80070005.  Every time SP is installed i got this. I believe it some thing to do with permissions and yes this is on a Admin account too.

I've found a few places with guides which seem like there not working.

Problem 2 and 3 is with SoundMax II and ZBoard ( Fang ).  When the OS starts up one or both of these programs fail to start. It's very rare if both of these programs are running at each boot as one of them normally fails to start.

 I have tried updating the OS with all patches and applying SP1 and i have tried it once main drivers are installed and just installed SP1 with the same result.

Other from these i have had no issue's but why is SP1 coursing so many issue's for me at least ?..  I know it's not user fault it's down to MS and the other 2 companys.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 23, 2008)

No results on Google for "Access is denied 8x80070005" but this thread. I'd say to check with Microsoft on that.

As far as SoundMax II, just install the drivers and not the software. Vista controls all the audio on my Audigy2 ZS.

Lastly, the Fang I assume you are running the latest from the website? http://www.ideazon.com/us/downloads/drivers.asp

Did you follow the instructions at the website?


----------



## AsRock (May 23, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> No results on Google for "Access is denied 8x80070005" but this thread. I'd say to check with Microsoft on that.
> 
> As far as SoundMax II, just install the drivers and not the software. Vista controls all the audio on my Audigy2 ZS.
> 
> ...



Oops typo it's 0x80070005  i guess i will have to reinstall vista once again as the last time i removed SP1 it would not boot up after removal and got in to a rebooting cycle reseting all my HDDS each time.

Might try that dunno why i haven't all ready then again been more bothered about  the Fang not working and other error more.

Yeah i use the latest drivers for my Fang in fact there the same ones i use with XP x64 without issue's.


----------



## AsRock (May 23, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> No results on Google for "Access is denied 8x80070005" but this thread. I'd say to check with Microsoft on that.
> 
> As far as SoundMax II, just install the drivers and not the software. Vista controls all the audio on my Audigy2 ZS.
> 
> ...




Just crazy there was a fix posted for the ZBoard on May 22nd this is why i thought i'd checked it all ready.  Dammit they must of posted a day or so later after i looked lol.

Thanks again.

Now if only i could get rid of the Vista error.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 23, 2008)

Does this help? 

http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...&tid=00c31eeb-b4a4-46d6-a7d9-de47f7101cfd&p=1


----------



## AsRock (May 23, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> Does this help?
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...&tid=00c31eeb-b4a4-46d6-a7d9-de47f7101cfd&p=1



No thats about windows update. This is about system protection.

But that program did tell me one thing for sure.  And that is the 2 copys of Vista Ult (32bit/64bit) that MS gave are both retail versions lol.

Diagnostic Report (1.7.0095.0):
-----------------------------------------
WGA Data-->
Validation Status: Genuine
Validation Code: 0
Online Validation Code: 0x80072ee7
Cached Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-
Windows Product Key Hash: 
Windows Product ID: 89587-449-1675441-71523
Windows Product ID Type: 5
Windows License Type: Retail
Windows OS version: 6.0.6001.2.00010100.1.0.001
CSVLK Server: N/A
CSVLK PID: N/A
ID: {BF5C6987-63ED-44A0-9D5E-9B912E0B585A}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
WGA Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 6001.longhorn_rtm.080118-1840
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

WGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WGATray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-282-80041010_025D1FF3-170-80041010_025D1FF3-171-1_025D1FF3-434-80040154_025D1FF3-178-80040154_025D1FF3-179-2_025D1FF3-185-80070002_025D1FF3-199-3



File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{BF5C6987-63ED-44A0-9D5E-9B912E0B585A}</UGUID><Version>1.7.0095.0</Version><OS>6.0.6001.2.00010100.1.0.001</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-4JJ92</PKey><PID>89587-449-1675441-71523</PID><PIDType>5</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-3090436793-4270287446-2634547455</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>System manufacturer</Manufacturer><Model>Maximus Formula</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>American Megatrends Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>1201   </Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="4"/><Date>20080423000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>A8303507018400F8</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-05:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM/><BRT/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>  

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002


----------



## spearman914 (May 23, 2008)

http://www.elysiumitalia.netsons.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=399 Maybe that would help but its in another language. Someone translate it.


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2008)

Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Event Viewer and look under "Errors"  what does it list?


----------



## spearman914 (May 23, 2008)

Hey try this:

http://blogs.msdn.com/astebner/archive/2006/09/04/739820.aspx

It resets the registry permissions since windows update can't change some parts of the registry.

Good Luck!!


----------



## spearman914 (May 23, 2008)

http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/showarticle.aspx?articleid=13&ln=en&IsMu=True Do that too. Give it a try. Sorry for double post.


----------



## AsRock (May 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Event Viewer and look under "Errors"  what does it list?



Yeah you would think.   I just triggered the errors just for he sake of it again and no records of he issue's  yes i found another one lol..

Access is denied 0x80070057


----------

